# box joint jig plans



## John9465 (Nov 16, 2010)

What plans are available using standard drill bits for jig key and set up?:thank_you2:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

John9465 said:


> What plans are available using standard drill bits for jig key and set up?:thank_you2:


Hmmm, not sure of what you're asking. Can you explain more as to what you want to do with the drill bits when using a box joint jig.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm confused by the "drill bit" aspect, too. Most box-joint jigs use either a square indexing pin, made of wood or brass, that is the same width as the router bit being used, or a finger-style template where the spacing is based on a particular size of router bit.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day John

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us.

Do you mean to use a drill bit as the index key for the box joint jig?


----------



## caliec (Jan 27, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## John9465 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I am hoping to use a standard drill bit for my index pin and distance to index pin. I know I have the brass bars of varying size as well as can make wood pins of various woods. However I thot????? maybe I could use something usually more on hand than making a special bar or trip to the drawer for the brass bar.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The drill bits way should work just fine 

=======



John9465 said:


> Thanks for the response. I am hoping to use a standard drill bit for my index pin and distance to index pin. I know I have the brass bars of varying size as well as can make wood pins of various woods. However I thot????? maybe I could use something usually more on hand than making a special bar or trip to the drawer for the brass bar.


----------

